# 32 inch smart LED



## kriplani (Oct 6, 2014)

1. Budget - 26-28 K

2. Display type and size - LED 32 inch

3. Primary use of Tv/monitor - Watch TV, USB Movies, Youtube videos through wifi

4. Ports Required - Apart from regular ports - HDMI and USB

5. Preferred choice of brand - LG, Panasonic (because of IPS Panels) (LG model has DTS decoder)

6. Any TV/monitor in consideration - LG 32LB582B, Panasonic 32AS610D

7. Any other info that you want to share - Should be able to play as many movie and audio formats.  Had almost finalized on LG 32LB582B model, but was disappointed to see that it is not IPS panel, when checked at store.  Guess it is a case of incorrect info by LG


Request my learned friends to suggest something which satisfies the above.

Thanks


----------



## Minion (Oct 6, 2014)

I suggest you not to fall for smart features and steaming youtube videos to tv will requires a very fast internet.


----------



## kriplani (Oct 7, 2014)

Does these TVs with built in wifi not play streaming videos through normal wifi routers at home?

Request members to suggest options without the wifi also.

Any reviews for the Pansonic model?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 7, 2014)

Having a DTS decoder in TV is like having a ferrari with a engine which can not exceed 100KM/h.True value of DTS lies in its high quality surround sound but no TV(not even those costing a lakh) will output untouched DTS decoded by their inbuilt DTS decoder(it will be downmixed 2.0 stereo sound).Only way you will get real untouched DTS from any TV is by using HDMI to let your AVR do the DTS decoding.


----------



## Minion (Oct 8, 2014)

kriplani said:


> Does these TVs with built in wifi not play streaming videos through normal wifi routers at home?
> 
> Request members to suggest options without the wifi also.
> 
> Any reviews for the Pansonic model?



These tvs can steam Youtube videos but imagine playing 480p videos buffering on 1 MBPS internet and playing 1080p videos is nothing but pain in ass it will require very fast internet and you know what is situation  here in India. 

IPS is overrated. Yes, It has larger viewing angle but It does have disadvantages like low contrast ratio,can't produce deep blacks.LG tvs produces good colors but it is nothing to do with IPS panel they comes with THX presets which are made by  experts but that can be done with every tvs with info available over internet.

Main thing to watch for when buying tvs  
1)1. Picture quality is not determined by the published specs
 As a rule of thumb, the main purpose of a TV's specification sheet is to bombard you with confusing numbers in an attempt to get you to "step up" and buy the more expensive version. Just about the only worthwhile numbers are found under Inputs and Weight/Dimensions.

Contrast ratio is basically a lie , refresh rate (120Hz, 240Hz, 600Hz, etc.) is complex and ultimately subjective , seemingly related numbers like "CMR," "TruMotion," MotionFlow," SPS" and the rest are fake , viewing angles for LCD and LED-backlit LCD TVs are bunk, and LED does not mean a better picture (while we're at it, all HDMI cables are the same ).

A good picture is one that reproduces the incoming source as closely as possible without "improving" color, smoothness, or other characteristics.
Plasma TVs come closer to this ideal than LCDs, especially for viewers who aren't sitting in the sweet spot directly in front of the screen.
LCD TVs can get brighter, but plasmas are bright enough for all but the most sun-drenched rooms.
LED-backlit LCD TVs with local dimming, whether edge-lit or full-array, often outperform those without.
Screen uniformity is a problem for LCD TVs , but not for plasmas.
The ability to produce a deep shade of black -- which translates into high contrast -- is the most important ingredient in a good picture.
Color saturation, which is directly influenced by contrast/black level, is second-most important, followed by color accuracy.
In a bright room matte screens are the best overall at reducing reflections . The best glossy screens preserve black levels well.
Less important factors include video processing (120Hz, 240Hz, etc), maximum light output, and display resolution (1080p, 1080i and 720p).
Many people don't realize they're watching the Soap Opera Effect , and might like their TV's picture quality better if they turned it off.
Poor picture settings on a good TV will usually look worse than calibrated picture settings on a crappy TV.

*Smart TV*
Since you can connect a $50 Roku , $99 Apple TV, $150 Blu-ray player $200-$500 game console, or any number of other devices to make any TV "Smart" -- in the sense that you get access to Netflix, Amazon Instant, and the rest -- the "apps" on TVs are often redundant. That's why I want my dumb TV . All things being equal, I recommend an app-free model over its more expensive Smart brother. Things are rarely equal, however, and your next TV will likely have Smart apps whether you use them or not.

*Thin styling*
For better or for worse, a TV is a piece of furniture and the big screens can dominate a room even when turned off. That's why TV makers, led by Samsung again, have concentrated on making their sets thinner and less intrusive. The best examples have frames so thin they look like almost all picture, and when seen from the side, or hung on a wall, the thin cabinets almost disappear. Unfortunately, thin LED-backlit LCDs can also introduce uniformity problems in my experience.

To buy a tv just audition it yourself trust your ears and eyes buy what ever you like.plz don't trust shopkeeper they will try sell expensive models.

Hope this will help you get your dream tv.

I will suggest you to get 
Philips 40PFL4958(32k) if size matters to you.

or this for feature
Philips 32PFL7977 32 Inches Full HD(36k)
It has 3D,DDB(you don't need to buy separate DTH box),Pc connectivity etc.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 8, 2014)

Philips...hmm ..I'm thinking of buying 40 inch led ..Sony lg Samsung or vu ...which is best pls suggest


----------



## mayasinha (Oct 8, 2014)

I think you have many option. you can check either online and offline both. In online you can get best discount now a days. Just browse snapdeal and flipkart to get best discount.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 8, 2014)

Heard Sony lg and Samsung thinking of not giving warranty on online sales thru etailers


----------



## Minion (Oct 8, 2014)

esumitkumar said:


> Philips...hmm ..I'm thinking of buying 40 inch led ..Sony lg Samsung or vu ...which is best pls suggest



Get Philips buddy comes with 3 years warranty,Apple tv and platinum videocon DTH HD pack for 2 years for free.Skip VU for lack of service center.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 8, 2014)

what apple tv?


----------



## kriplani (Oct 8, 2014)

I had not considered Philips LEDs because of an earlier bad experience with one of their audio products.  I think their A.S.S is bad.

However, as suggested, will look for Philips TV at some shop.  Free DTH etc. is not of any use since I am a Dish TV subscriber since long and do no want to change the service provider


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 9, 2014)

Minion said:


> Get Philips buddy comes with 3 years warranty,Apple tv and platinum videocon DTH HD pack for 2 years for free.Skip VU for lack of service center.


 I already have airtel SD so dont wish to change provider..will upgrade to Airtel HD for LED..Does Philips have IPS panel..heard LG is the best one for LEDs since they have IPS panel which Samsung/Sony lacks..also LG is coming in 42 inches...vs Samsung/Sony 40 inches...But question is will LG provide warranty if bought online from Snapdeal etc ...heard something that LG/samsung/sony are planning something for e-tailers


----------



## Minion (Oct 9, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> what apple tv?



I meant this
Apple TV - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

- - - Updated - - -



kriplani said:


> I had not considered Philips LEDs because of an earlier bad experience with one of their audio products.  I think their A.S.S is bad.
> 
> However, as suggested, will look for Philips TV at some shop.  Free DTH etc. is not of any use since I am a Dish TV subscriber since long and do no want to change the service provider



You don't need to change your service provider tvs with DDB comes with slot for smart card just like DTH boxes you only need to insert Smart card provided by them and enjoy free DTH platinum pack for 2 years.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 9, 2014)

Consumer goods makers log off Flipkart - The Times of India


----------



## Minion (Oct 9, 2014)

esumitkumar said:


> I already have airtel SD so dont wish to change provider..will upgrade to Airtel HD for LED..Does Philips have IPS panel..heard LG is the best one for LEDs since they have IPS panel which Samsung/Sony lacks..also LG is coming in 42 inches...vs Samsung/Sony 40 inches...But question is will LG provide warranty if bought online from Snapdeal etc ...heard something that LG/samsung/sony are planning something for e-tailers



Philips uses SPVA panel which have very high contrast ratio and can show deep black which a IPS lacks but IPS comes with littlebit more viewing angle compared to VA panel types.I don't know about warranty for Samsung,Sony for online purchase but philips does provide it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 9, 2014)

i know about apple tv,i meant what it has to do with philips tv(some offer,compatibility etc).


----------



## Minion (Oct 10, 2014)

^ It comes free with that 40 inch Philips led tv.So you can enjoy smart feature without spending a bomb.


----------



## kriplani (Oct 10, 2014)

Just got my eyes upon LG 32LB5820 also.  Looks good, but price is a bit high.  Flipkart selling at 33K and sometimes it comes up with 10% cash-back on certain cards.

Can someone provide feedback / review on this model.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 10, 2014)

i have seen philips 40" tv(series 4 or 5 i think) but found that picture quality of series 6 & 7 is better.I would rather have better picture quality at the cost of screen size but others opinion may be different.Here 32" series 6 was selling for ~27k under an offer with 1 year free dth & 3 yr warranty.I got 7977 for 34.5k with same offer as to me it looked a bit better(not to mention 3d).


----------



## Minion (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes,7977 actually have better PQ.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 11, 2014)

[MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION],on my 7977 sitting at a distance of ~2 ft i can see very fine horizontal lines on a white background(1080p60 through hdmi connected to laptop) like a notepad file or right click windows menu on desktop.Obviously these lines are not visible on an old n73 camera nor in any colourful/detailed image.I also checked by saving such a pic(palemoon private mode blank page) on usb drive & then connecting it to TV to rule out any cable/connection issue but still same result.Is this something to worry about?


----------



## Minion (Oct 11, 2014)

if possible can you post some images of same and settings used in your tv.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 11, 2014)

how?these lines don't show in n73 camera & i don't think they can even be seen live unless you know you have to look for them.i have tried both customized & factory default picture settings so no issue there.I will ask a friend to come & see to check if these lines are visible to others.


----------



## Minion (Oct 12, 2014)

Yeah you can do that.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 13, 2014)

I just checked Samsung UA40H5140 and its awesome. I got 10% off from Sargam electronics and price is 49410/- with crap 2.1 Samsung speakers free..Hows the offer ? ..

www dot snapdeal dot com/product/samsung-40h5140-40-inches-full/1689602836#bcrumbLabelId:64

TV is awesome when I compared with Sony or 42" LG


----------



## Minion (Oct 13, 2014)

Yeah, looks cool to me.Do you already bought that model?


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 14, 2014)

No ...I am searching for other option but looks best to me till now


----------

